# Venge Versatility



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

I've started looking into my next bike. I've been focusing on bikes for long-distance riding such as the Roubaix. However, it's hard to not consider bikes like the Venge.

The Venge may offer greater versatility. It could be a daily rider. I could strap aero bars on it for the TT season. I wonder, though, just how suitable it would be for riding century-length routes? It's bound to be stiffer and less compliant than the Roubaix, but the real proof is in the pudding. A 30-minute test ride may not be revealing, so I put this question to people with experience with this frame/bike.

Recap in a nutshell: Is the Venge suitable for regular long-distance riding? 

Any feedback?


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes.

I have done 120 -130 mile sportives regularly and there is no issue with it's compliance or comfort. Mine is the S-works model and I don't mention that in terms of bragging but merely to highlight that this is the stiffest Venge in the range and there is still no problem.

I've also taken it on ALpine routes, which it isn't supposed to be aimed at. It behaved perfectly and is a dream in terms of getting out of the saddle attacking inclines or steady tempo up longer hills.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

izza said:


> Yes.
> 
> I have done 120 -130 mile sportives regularly and there is no issue with it's compliance or comfort. Mine is the S-works model and I don't mention that in terms of bragging but merely to highlight that this is the stiffest Venge in the range and there is still no problem.
> 
> I've also taken it on ALpine routes, which it isn't supposed to be aimed at. It behaved perfectly and is a dream in terms of getting out of the saddle attacking inclines or steady tempo up longer hills.


@izza . 

That info helps a lot.

I especially appreciate your comments on the Venge's climbing manners. Living in CO, I end up doing my share of climbing.

I'm curious about this:



> I've also taken it on ALpine routes, which it isn't supposed to be aimed at.


The Venge wasn't meant for climbing?

I'm going to see if I can't get a test ride next week.


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

Samadhi said:


> I'm curious about this:
> 
> The Venge wasn't meant for climbing?
> 
> I'm going to see if I can't get a test ride next week.


I recently completed the Grandfondo Stelvio. Up the Mortirolo and the Stelvio. Bike was a dream allowing me to switch between out of saddle efforts and longer, head down, tempo riding.

Yet Specialized would have recommended the Tarmac for a big climbing day. Probably based on weight but since I am 186lbs plus breakfast when riding the saving of 200g is hardly relevant.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I only have a 30-60 minute test ride as experience with the Venge, but I thought it had a fairly comfortable ride (and I was on a Cervelo R3 at the time). It felt more comfortable than the Rival level S5 I tested or the Litespeed C3 to me and was easily more comfortable than the Felt F2 I tested in 2012. I really didn't feel anything that would lead me to believe you couldn't ride a gran fondo or century on that bike comfortably. It was the black (carbon) and dark blue model that I tested.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I came across this as well:

Long Term Review: Specialized Venge Pro Aero Road Bike


----------



## Muahdib (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't have a lot of experience with other bikes as I have a basic 2011 Tarmac elite that I rode for about 9 months before getting a 2012 Venge expert so it's only my second road bike. Having said that I've done a couple of centuries on it and several 100k rides with it and seems fairly comfortable to me. I absolutely love the bike. I ride in west Texas with tons of chip seal and it rides well for me.


----------

